

Ask HN: Hiring: two strategies - stevejobs

If you needed to fill a position in your firm excluding senior manager jobs which two strategies work best for you.<p>1. Passive) Post a job listing on your corporate website and/or through sites like Monster/Career Builder/Dice etc and then filter out the candidates who respond.<p>2. Active) Look for potential candidates who fit your ideal hire and contact them directly or through sites like LinkedIn.
======
kls
#2 and court them hard. Show them why they should join with you. Why #2?
Because when that person joins, they know that they are wanted, that they are
needed and that you respect what they bring to the table. It will be hard to
sustain #2 in a very large organization but that is one of those "we'll burn
that bridge when we get there things"

------
brk
Why is this an "OR" question? Why can't you do both?

~~~
michaelhart
I agree, especially since one is passive and one is active :) The entire
nature of passive is you don't have to do very much :P

However, I think the question is a bit deeper. What method seems to be best,
or better yet, what method seems to get the best results/hires?

